# My Black Piranha



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Here are some updated pictures of my Black Piranha!
He is in a 125 gallon tank.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Black piranhas aren't reptiles...for those of you that don't know.








MOVED


----------



## emreaydın (Aug 21, 2007)

Fish is appearing some Stres.Reduce the light.
Nice rhom..


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice looking rhom mate.......................


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

emreaydın said:


> Fish is appearing some Stres.Reduce the light.
> Nice rhom..


no, its just the other three pictures the fish just woke up so yeah. and as you can see, he just has a small burn from the heater.


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

It must be a bundle of joy to have 1 fish in a large tank


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks a lot like my gibbus. Nice fish!


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Yanfloist said:


> Here are some updated pictures of my Black Piranha!
> He is in a 125 gallon tank.


what are you trying to say to me!!??

[quote name='J-Lo' post='2127983' date='Feb 2 2008, 03:15 PM']It must be a bundle of joy to have 1 fish in a large tank







[/


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice fish!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

J-Lo said:


> It must be a bundle of joy to have 1 fish in a large tank


One man's shack is another man's castle. Keep it to yourself.


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

Tango374 said:


> It must be a bundle of joy to have 1 fish in a large tank


One man's shack is another man's castle. Keep it to yourself.
[/quote]

Stop dipping and dapping if you don't know whats happening. All i ment to say is that a couple of more fishs would look better its called freedom of speach.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

nice rhom br0 .....very nice


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Thats just the nature of having a serra. You can only house one fish per tank. 
To be able to house a 6" rhom with a tank that it will be able to stay in for the rest of his life right off the bat is called being a responsible rhom owner. 
Sure having a small rhom in small tanks and upgrading as the fish grows larger is fine too, but being able to provide the one tank it will stay in right away is far better. Some Rhom owners move their fish from one tank to another and it changes the fishes attitude...sometimes temporarily but sometimes permanently.

Its not about me "not knowing whats happening". I know what you mean. One fish TO YOU would be boring. But thats you. Not me or any other serra keeper out there. Maybe that rhom is one of the meanest, most aggressive rhoms out there and owns, in his mind, everything that comes into the room. Would that be boring? No it wouldn't, not for the serra keeper. Thats why we keep them and then there's the pygo people that keep them in numbers. Do I come on every pygo owners thread and throw out my two cents? No I don't because I know they don't want to hear my two cents...Just like we don't want to hear yours.

Show some respect. And leave your yawns to yourself.


----------



## goldlake (Dec 2, 2007)

J-Lo said:


> It must be a bundle of joy to have 1 fish in a large tank


bettr then havin fish in a betta bowl.


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

goldlake said:


> It must be a bundle of joy to have 1 fish in a large tank


bettr then havin fish in a betta bowl.
[/quote]

I agree LOL


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Tango374 said:


> Thats just the nature of having a serra. You can only house one fish per tank.
> To be able to house a 6" rhom with a tank that it will be able to stay in for the rest of his life right off the bat is called being a responsible rhom owner.
> Sure having a small rhom in small tanks and upgrading as the fish grows larger is fine too, but being able to provide the one tank it will stay in right away is far better. Some Rhom owners move their fish from one tank to another and it changes the fishes attitude...sometimes temporarily but sometimes permanently.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that very true.....this fish is too aggressive to be kelt in numbers...If I put feeder fishes in it's tank, the next day...most or even all the fish are dead...missing fins...scales...and even worst, only have their heads floatin' around the tank...For some reason, the fish doesn't eat the head...so yeah, I don't want to risk anything...and besides...having him in a large thank is cool and better for him. And besides, it may be better for his health...I want him to grow as fast as possible even though he may only grow half an inch a year.


----------



## gatrfish (Feb 11, 2008)

cool


----------



## BAKIR (Mar 8, 2004)

Yeah !! Nice Fish man...

The eyes red very beautiful.


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

J-Lo said:


> It must be a bundle of joy to have 1 fish in a large tank


bettr then havin fish in a betta bowl.
[/quote]

I agree LOL








[/quote]

WOW!!


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

nice gish iam thinking sanchezi


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

waldron said:


> nice gish iam thinking sanchezi


Not me...
S. Rhombeus


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

waldron said:


> nice gish iam thinking sanchezi


That doesnt look anything like a sanchezi to me... I'd say 100% rhombeus.

Good good. =)


----------



## bigmike31 (Dec 19, 2007)

NICE FISH BRO................


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Thats a nice Rhom, Brother!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

nice looking shots you got there.


----------



## İHTİYAR PİRANHACI (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice fish!


----------



## jupiter87135 (Nov 6, 2007)

Yanfloist said:


> Thats just the nature of having a serra. You can only house one fish per tank.
> To be able to house a 6" rhom with a tank that it will be able to stay in for the rest of his life right off the bat is called being a responsible rhom owner.
> Sure having a small rhom in small tanks and upgrading as the fish grows larger is fine too, but being able to provide the one tank it will stay in right away is far better. Some Rhom owners move their fish from one tank to another and it changes the fishes attitude...sometimes temporarily but sometimes permanently.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that very true.....this fish is too aggressive to be kelt in numbers...If I put feeder fishes in it's tank, the next day...most or even all the fish are dead...missing fins...scales...and even worst, only have their heads floatin' around the tank...For some reason, the fish doesn't eat the head...so yeah, I don't want to risk anything...and besides...having him in a large thank is cool and better for him. And besides, it may be better for his health...I want him to grow as fast as possible even though he may only grow half an inch a year.
[/quote]

Indeed, I know exactly what you mean. I used to put five or six feeders in my tank, and my juvenile Rhom would take about 10 days to take care of them all. Last night, I put six Sunburst Platy's in with him, went off to the gym for a workout, came back a couple of hours later, and carnage had ensued. The heads of four of them were lying in different areas at the bottom of the tank, neatly clipped off from the rest of the body in a curve like fashion, and the other two were hiding out in the back corner of the tank on top of the water filter. I suspect that they will not last through the next 24 hours. This corresponds with him getting more aggressive when I walk by, and actually hitting the glass now. Sometimes he will eat the head of a feeder, but more often he does not. I am not sure why this is. I would say he eats the head about 10% of the time. He hasn't gotten his red eyes yet, but I suspect that will happen pretty soon.

I do two water changes per week, one on Monday and one on Thursday. Each water change is 25%, for a total water change of 50% per week. I use the Python, which makes this pretty much effortless. I have noticed that after a water change he becomes particularly aggressive. I have seen some YouTube videos, where the Rhombeus was filmed shortly after a water change, and the owner commented that it was acting very aggressive also. I am not sure why this is, but it definitely is the case with mine. This does not happen immediately after a water change, as he will kind of sit there for the first half hour or so after a water change. But after that, he comes alive and moves around the tank in a lightning fashion, ready to charge at or destroy anything that moves.


----------



## j0rrit (Jan 14, 2007)

nice fish


----------



## Piranha_Rage (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice fish. Cool shape.


----------

